# Nvidia GeForce 8600M GS, problems with drivers!



## maki21 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am having a problem with my graphic card. I installed a fresh copy of windows 7. tried to instal driver (it was 100% right one) but when instalation starts, there is error, which is saying that there is no drivers compatible with device that i have. I have Nvidia GeForce 8600M GS, windows 7-32bit. My computer is hp pavillion dv9000.
Sisitem is keep saying, that i have standard vga graphic adapter. What do i have to do?
I tryed almost everything alreadly, but none of it worked. There is also a print screen of information which might be helpful.

Please help!

Thanks a lot!

Maki21


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Try downloading the video drivers from the nvidia site
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## maki21 (Sep 24, 2010)

I already did, exactly from this site it was the driver which i tried to install. But it is not working...


----------



## landman1958 (Sep 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have the same problem. I have an HP dv9843cl. I ran the Microsoft Upgrade Advisor and it said that the Nvidia driver was compatable with my computer. Unfortunately, that is false. Not only does the driver available from Nvidia not work, the HP site to download drivers for my computer says Windows 7 is not supported and won't be. Unfortunately, we are screwed unless someone else has a better idea.

I wonder if it is possible to uninstall Windows 7 and revert to Vista?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using the HP Vista 32bit driver.


----------



## duffysco (Dec 19, 2010)

I have successfully loaded a MXM II video card ie a NVIDIA 8600m GS and GT in several different brand laptops. Most recent is a Alienware m5550i-R3. It is a 512mb card and kicks butt. I have done it with several versions of the driver. Any one from version 167.00 to 198.00 has worked then once you expand the Nvidia driver file it will create a Nvidia directory on your harddrive. Then download the modded INF file from Laptops2go.com. Copy it then paste it in the Driver folder in the Nvidia directory. Then run the install normally and it should go fine. If not then go to your Device Manager and open Disply Adapter. Click the Driver tab then the update Driver button then click "browse my computer" then click "let me pick from a list" when that opens click the "Have Disk". Now direct it to the location of the modded INF. Once you do that you will see the card 8600GS or GT come up. Choose that then install. This has worked for me everytime and the alienware is very picky. This will work and my 512mb card kicks rectum. This has worked for me for 64Bit Windows 7 and 32bit. Just make sure you use a 64bit driver for 64bit OS. I used both the 64bit Vista driver and XP with success. You will find there is a 32bit win7 out there which I have also used. You will find that windows driver update or any of thses Driver finding or updating software will NOT work.


----------



## hthammond (Feb 19, 2012)

duffysco said:


> I have successfully loaded a MXM II video card ie a NVIDIA 8600m GS and GT in several different brand laptops. Most recent is a Alienware m5550i-R3. It is a 512mb card and kicks butt. I have done it with several versions of the driver. Any one from version 167.00 to 198.00 has worked then once you expand the Nvidia driver file it will create a Nvidia directory on your harddrive. Then download the modded INF file from Laptops2go.com. Copy it then paste it in the Driver folder in the Nvidia directory. Then run the install normally and it should go fine. If not then go to your Device Manager and open Disply Adapter. Click the Driver tab then the update Driver button then click "browse my computer" then click "let me pick from a list" when that opens click the "Have Disk". Now direct it to the location of the modded INF. Once you do that you will see the card 8600GS or GT come up. Choose that then install. This has worked for me everytime and the alienware is very picky. This will work and my 512mb card kicks rectum. This has worked for me for 64Bit Windows 7 and 32bit. Just make sure you use a 64bit driver for 64bit OS. I used both the 64bit Vista driver and XP with success. You will find there is a 32bit win7 out there which I have also used. You will find that windows driver update or any of thses Driver finding or updating software will NOT work.


is there way you could give a link to the drivers because the site you listed is no longer avalible


----------

